# Marketing for Nike



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

In this thread, I would like to ask your opinions about Nike.
Nike has been popular in sports. If you will become a Marketing Manager for Nike, how do you plan to market Nike differently? How are you going to promote Nike in the golf industry in such a way that your market share goes higher than the usual?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

geline said:


> In this thread, I would like to ask your opinions about Nike.
> Nike has been popular in sports. If you will become a Marketing Manager for Nike, how do you plan to market Nike differently? How are you going to promote Nike in the golf industry in such a way that your market share goes higher than the usual?



As far as golf is concerned as long as tiger woods has a nike tick on his t-shirt they are quids in.

As far as your question goes, do you work for nike and are you hiring  

To answer this question fully would take pages and pages.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't like advertising that requires you to have a degree in Psychology to figure it out. I'd like to see more steak and less sizzle. Not just from Nike, but from any sports oriented company.

The one ad I haven't seen in a long time, but people still love it and talk about it, is the ad with Tiger bouncing the ball on his club and then hitting it at the end. That is a really strong visual that makes you pay attention to whatever they are selling while he is flipping the ball around. Bring back that ad.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Exactly. If you're going to interrupt someone's show, at least make it worth their time. Do something fun, lighthearted, and funny, and it'll stick in people's heads.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

_As far as your question goes, do you work for nike and are you hiring

To answer this question fully would take pages and pages._

Hello, fitz-uk, i am not in anyway connected with Nike, just thought of this as tiger makes this brand very popular  and lolz, i am answering your question in just a paragraph, not pages and pages 

Thanks for replying  and keep posting, we love to hear from you, guys...


----------



## stefkel (May 2, 2006)

...unfortunately not Tiger - and no close up to the ball.... but great!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGYNBIMcUGA

Steffen
www.golfnetworkclub.com


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

look its really easy. Since I play Nike you have to get someone with Tiger woods to endorse this product. Make it appeal to the masses. Show how much better Nike is that Callaway or TM or Ping. Go out there and prove to the public with tests that your irons driver and wedges out due the rest. "IN ORDER TO BE THE BEST YOU MUST BEAT THE REST!"

-Omar


----------

